# Sign jigs ???



## dec9023 (Dec 1, 2008)

Does anyone have any pointers for a beginer on sign making with a router ??? I picked up a TurnLock Sign Pro Kit form ROCKLER and I'm precticing with the blobk letters , but I'd like to find some templates for some fancier lettere & numbere . Mabe like script or something . Any ideas ?? or suggestions .


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

dec9023 said:


> Does anyone have any pointers for a beginer on sign making with a router ??? I picked up a TurnLock Sign Pro Kit form ROCKLER and I'm precticing with the blobk letters , but I'd like to find some templates for some fancier lettere & numbere . Mabe like script or something . Any ideas ?? or suggestions .


Hi Dec9023: the general concensus that I've seen others recommend is to print something out using your computer and printer and transfer that to your workpiece then route that out by hand. However, there may be different suggestions so stay tuned...

Allthunbs


----------



## TwistedRedneck (Dec 9, 2008)

Here is an idea that I use. I do not like free hand too much and defenitely not for lettering. You can find your letters as suggested and print them out. Using spray adhesive, attach the cut out letters to some hardboard. Use your scroll saw to cut out the letters using your printed template. Now you have a hard template that can be used over and over. File it down and take out all the imperfections. You want to do this since it is going to be the master template.

Use a collet with a straight bit or ?? and move the router around the outside of the template. you have your letter.

An inverse letter can be created also by using the other part of the hardboard you cut the original letter out of. So you can route the outside or inside or even both on the same letter since the collet leaves a little space.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Mostly, I'll print it on the computer, and use either transfer paper or an engraver to trace the pattern on the wood.


----------

